# ... Super soft high cervix during AF?! (TMI)



## Klandagi

Ok... This cycle I was almost certain I'd conceived. I had a very clear ovulation on the 10th/11th of this month, BDed the 8th - 10th. at 6DPO my breasts became super sore, swollen, and veiny. I was and still am very very tired sleeping 9hrs a night ++ and taking 3 hour cat naps. On 8dpo I noticed light brown/pink cm during a CP check. That disappeared until the night of 9DPO and then by the evening of 10dpo I noticed dark brown/red blood. None of this EVER made it to the toilet paper.

Morning of 11dpo I wiped to pink/orange staining on tp. Cervix was high but solid and offering that dark brown/red cm. my period started 3 days early making this my shortest cycle ever at 24 days.

I got a tampon after it got heavier. Filled half a tampon in 4 hours, overnight produced some clots and filled 3/4 of a tampon. Dark red/brown not my usual bright red/purple lining sheets. (i pass sheets of lining ever since my MC and have lighter, shorter periods with ewcm)

Today is cd2. I changed my tampon to find it 1/2 filled with brown sludge like usually happens at the end of my period. No discharge when I wiped... So I checked my CP and to my shock it's higher and so so squishy soft... Softer than I've EVER felt it. There was brown mixed with dry sticky CM. WTH?!

My cervix usually goes medium and rock solid!

and then I puked. I nearly puked in bed, woke up coughing and had DH pass me a drink to wash down the burning sensation in my throat. I have heartburn... I'm so confused. So so confused.

What's going on?!


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm in the same boat!
I was actually about to write my own question about something similar but saw yours before I did.

I can't find any info about where the cervix 'should' be in early pregnancy and it's been driving me nuts! I started monitoring where my cervix is last month..

Although I'm not sure 'exactly' where it's suppose to be, I know last month it was low enough that I didn't have to search around for it, and just before AF it felt firm like the tip of a nose... which is what I had read about online as being a 'non' pregnant cervix...

As far as a 'preggo cervix' I keep running into conflicting info about it! Some say it's the same as just before AF, others say it rises high and is soft but still closed, others say it's low and firm, I dunno, I'm hoping someone here has some info about where the cervix is 'suppose' to be! lol


----------



## Klandagi

EXACTLY! I'm so confused since everywhere says AF.cervix is hard and low, but mine's always hard and high/medium right before AF and on CD1. It was high soft CD1 and now higher/softer CD2. It's insanity! I'm debating testing tomorrow since this just isn't normal for me at all.


----------



## Klandagi

Update;

Today is CD 3 or 13DPO. AF is GONE. Overnight tampon had A spot on it... Like not even 1/10th full. CP/CM check revealed the same crazy high crazy soft squishy cervix. Dry because of tampon, no blood, no brown. 

DH was supposed to bring home ov and pg tests, but is sleeping and I've already used my FMU in the toilet.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Aw :( Oh well, there's always tomorrow morning!

I'm excited to hear what you get on your HPT! My cervix has disappeared this morning, it's so high, I can't even reach it  I'm really hoping this is good news too for this month.


----------



## Klandagi

Definitely always tomorrow am!

I'm definitely really interested in the hpt results. I remember my cervix was like this during my pregnancy... Could this really have just been a heavy ib?


----------



## Raelove

you described my symptoms perfectly except no period my cat naps are 3 hours + 9 hrs sleep at night bbs sore as heck and puking im anxious to find results for blood test tomorrow. good luck and let us know what is going on


----------



## girlibird

My last period started like, came 7 days late started a brown Ewcm, then too days of red flow but never enough to hit panties only toilet roll when I finished peeing, then last 3 days was a brown dark goo, sticky ect. Felt I'll since but after numerous hpts I know I'm not pregnant now on cd30 again, and nipples are killing me like last time lower back ache again, irritable n tired.,

Who knows maybe a chemical? I'd love to know what made me have that wacky cycle


----------



## Klandagi

Forgot to test this am again since I'm a dolt, I'll do it either late tonight or tomorrow am. 

AF is GONE side from a tiny bit of light brown spotting. Hubby and I bded twice yesterday and both times no mess no additional spotting. Cervix is still high, still soft, but not as soft as cd 1-3. I'm starting to wonder about a chemical also.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Well, lets hope it's not chemical and just a good old :bfp: when you test! :)


----------

